# Xm Pcr $14.98



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

XM Tuner for a computer.

http://www.xmfanstore.com/showproduct.php?id=xmpcrsale


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

What kind of antenna does the PCR take? I have an old SkyFi antenna laying around I do not use. It has the 2 wires, one with a green conector and one with yellow.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

It has 1 wire antenna.

You might want to ask at http://www.xmfan.com if you can use only 1 wire.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Awesome price! Just ordered one. Thanks!

Already have one at home but need one for work.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It uses the Delphi SkyFi home antenna, which is a 1 wire antenna.


----------

